# Review wanted



## Ellieh (25 Aug 2007)

*Re: Investment/Saving Advice*

Interesting to read this issue. Similar story myself. Married 3 years to public servant with salary 52K. AVC's about 220 euro per month. Myself self employed in service industry with fees per annum about 50k. No children. Home worth about 500k. Mortgage 130k. Savings 750eu per month. Commodity bond 35k with about 4 years to go before maturity. Guaranteed capital with minimum interest 7%. Surplus cash in business account at end of each year but cannot take it out without incurring tax at high rate. Took out pension for myself many years ago but cannot see it as having much value at maturity. Contribute 126euro per month. Also have single contrib lump sum investment of 2000eu taken out some years ago - again cannot see it as having much value at maturity. Would envisage husband and myself retiring at 60 - in 15 years time with mortgage paid off. We have no loans, no credit card overdrafts etc. 

Is it good idea to put lump sum into mortgage every so often (tracker mortgage which I believe can be repaid with lump sum so as to reduce number of years)? Also what can be done with surplus cash in the limited company we have - pension for myself and/or husband, both directors?

At moment living in good estate in busy area but would love to build home on own site, maybe to retire to.

Any ideas would be welcome. Thanks very much.

E.


----------



## South (25 Aug 2007)

*Re: Investment/Saving Advice*

Hi Ellieh

If you are both company directors of a limited company it may be worth your while considering a Small Self-Administered Pension Scheme (commonly referred to as a SSAS) to manage your pension scheme investments more seriously and aggressively and take full control of how much you invest from the company into the pension & where it is invested.

The SSAS is one of the great financial/taxation reduction advantages of being a director of your own company when it comes to managing your wealth.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (26 Aug 2007)

Ellie

It is very difficult to read your post. You will get a better response if you  edit it in list form in line with http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=61289

Brendan


----------



## Ellieh (26 Aug 2007)

*info on managing savings etc*

Hi South

Thanks so much for taking the time to read and reply.  Will consider your advice.

E.


----------



## South (27 Aug 2007)

You're welcome E good luck with your planning!


----------

